# Pensacola Pier Weekend?



## tquinta12 (Jul 2, 2011)

Has anyone been out to Pensacola Pier lately? Plan on making a trip out there either Sat or Sun and curious whats biting. Are the Spanish and Kings still out? If not the Pier how is 3 mile? Thx for any respose:thumbup:


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

was out there thursday and saturday,thursday seemed to be better because the wind was just terrible saturday.caught several nice spanish (4-4.5 lbs)on a bubble rig .made a 50lb mono leader and a zoom super fluke on a weighted hook about 4 ft behind the bubble ,awesome strikes!!!!
I did not see any kings caught ,but man the skipjacks were crazy if you just wanted to catch fish.gotchas were all you needed.
spanish were excellent on the grill thursday night !!!!
mike


----------



## ashley7219 (Oct 7, 2011)

We went out Saturday. Ended up with two Kings. One right at nine pounds and the other at about five. Kings and Spanish hitting which got better later in the afternoon. Was really windy or otherwise it probably would have been even more fun.


----------



## tquinta12 (Jul 2, 2011)

went sunday and the bite wasnt to bad. but i didnt get any big ones.(spanish). going again this weekend.


----------

